# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ατμοσιδερο  ΣΤΙΡΕΛΑ

## MEN1979

Καλησπέρα ...έχω πρόβλημα με ένα ατμοσίδερο στιρέλα.Μόλις πατάω στο σίδερο το κουμπί πέφτει η ασφάλεια(η πλάκα ζεσταίνεται κανονικά)...Στο μπόιλερ ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία.Ελπίζω κάποιος να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει...ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πιο κουμπι?του ατμου? η αυτο που ρυθμιζεις θερμοκρασια?
το πρωτο τοτε εχει καει η ηλεκτροβαλβιδα ατμου ή ο ανεμιστηρας της σιδεροστρας(το δευτερο μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις αν πατησεις το κουμπι 1-2 στο μποιλερ,που κανει τον ανεμιστηρα να δουλευει συνεχεια και οχι απο το κουμπι).
Αν τωρα εννοεις το κουμπι θερμοκρασιας στο σιδερο τοτε ειναι η αντισταση του.

----------


## MEN1979

Βασίλη σ`ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...Με το μπουτόν του ατμού πέφτει η ασφάλεια.Με τη ροδέλα της θερμοκρασίας δεν κάνει τίποτα.Στο μπόιλερ εχει δυο μπουτον (στο ενα εχει σύμβολο ενα μπόιλερ και στο άλλο ενα σίδερο) μία ροδέλα.Οποιο και να πατήσω δεν ακούω να δουλεύει κατι σαν ανεμιστήρας.Μόνο δείχνει οτι ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και μετά ακούω να βράζει το νερο .Μόλις ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία πατάω το μπουτόν και πέφτει η ασφάλεια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άνοιξε το μπόιλερ και εξέτασε με πολύμετρο για διαρροές ή μπορεί και να δεις εμφανή σημεία καψίματος . Το μπόιλερ ανοίγει ξεκινώντας με βίδες από πάνω από την βάση του μπόιλερ που ακουμπά το σίδερο ... βγάζεις την καλτσοδέτα και τις πατούσες (ράγες) κάτω από αυτές έχει και εκεί βίδες. έχει και μια φλάντζα στο καπάκι ασφαλείας , θα πρέπει να βγει και αυτή η φλάντζα.

Ανοίγοντας όλες αυτές τις βίδες θα ανοίξει από πάνω το καπάκι. Για να έχεις ένα πανόραμα να δεις και να εξετάσεις τα όποια εξαρτήματα που πιθανόν να έχουν διαρροή. Αν δεις και τυχόν νερά η άλατα είναι ύποπτα για διαρροή νερού κτλ. Ότι βγάλεις να το βγάλεις με προσοχή και να θυμάσαι λεπτομέρειες πως τα έβγαλες και από που.  Δώσε τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου αν είναι εύκολο

----------


## MEN1979

Πέτρο σ`ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..το μοντέλο ειναι SIMAC 5X941D.Πάω να κάνω ολα αυτά και επανέρχομαι...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μέχρι να επανέλθεις διάβασε και κάτι σχετικό προηγούμενο
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/archi...p/t-58409.html

----------


## MEN1979

Λοιπόν..άνοιξα το μπόιλερ έβγαλα την αντίσταση(γεμάτη άλατα) την καθάρισα την τοποθέτησα ξανά και μετά έκανα δοκιμή.Όλα δούλευαν σωστά (έβγαζε ατμό χωρίς να πέφτει η ασφάλεια)μέχρι να ανεβάσει την κανονική θερμοκρασία,μετα πάτησα να βγάλει ατμό και έριχνε την ασφάλεια συνέχεια.Τελικά φταίει η αντίσταση? δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για διαρροές με πολύμετρο μέτρησες? (στα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα?)  Όχι η αντίσταση του μπόιλερ δεν πρέπει να φταίει αν έφταιγε θα σου έριχνε την ασφάλεια από την αρχή. (ή σε ακανόνιστους χρόνους σε σχέση με το πότε πατάς το κουμπί) 
Όταν πατάς το μπουτόν να βγάλει ατμό . κατευθύνεται σε μια βαλβίδα .. αυτήν την εξέτασες? Τον έναν ακροδέκτη του πολύμετρου βάλτον σφήνα στην γείωση της συσκευής και με τον άλλο ακροδέκτη ψάξε για διαρροή.

----------


## MEN1979

με το πολύμετρο στο μπίπερ έβαλα το ενα ακρο στη γείωση και  το αλλο στις επαφες της βαλβίδας αλλα δεν ειδα να εχει διαρροή.υπαρχει καλύτερος τρόπος να δοκιμάσω τη βαλβίδα?
Τώρα το πρώι που ήταν κρύο δεν έριχνε την ασφάλεια μέχρι που ανέβηκε η θερμοκρασία..

----------


## MEN1979

Τελικά μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο με προσόχη παρατήρησα οτι η μία επαφή της βαλβίδας ακουμπούσε μια επαφή του ενος διακόπτη με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα και να ειναι λιγο μαυρισμένα τα καλώδια.(Η μία απο τις δυο βάσεις του μποιλερ ειναι σπασμένη με αποτέλεσμα οταν το μονταριζα να ακουμπούσε η μία επαφή την άλλη).Το βραχυκύκλωμα είχε επηρεάσει τη βαλβίδα.Αλλαξα μια βαλβίδα και ολα δουλεύουν μια χαρά.Φυσικά μόνωσα πολύ καλά όλες τις επαφές που ήταν πολύ κοντά.Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια που μου δώσατε...

----------

